# Father's day sermon



## Ronnie T (Jun 17, 2012)

Did you hear an inspiring Father's day sermon?


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 17, 2012)

No, I am at work.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 17, 2012)

Last one I heard made me mad. Preacher was saying that we as Fathers should give up everything for our kids. That we should live for them and have no life of our own. He made a big deal about knowing that many of the men had boats. He was implying that we should not be so selfish. Bas....., I about stood up and called him on his Harleys. [I got that word straight out of the KJ, LOL]


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 17, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Last one I heard made me mad. Preacher was saying that we as Fathers should give up everything for our kids. That we should live for them and have no life of our own. He made a big deal about knowing that many of the men had boats. He was implying that we should not be so selfish. Bas....., I about stood up and called him on his Harleys. [I got that word straight out of the KJ, LOL]



Thats kinda screwy!! LOL , I would have probably got up and left.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 17, 2012)

Here'a a poem I used this morning.
For some reason, preachers have nothing but wonderful words for mother's and wives, but seem to only get tough and tougher with Dads.
It's not right.  Dad's work their rears off for the family, and get little in return from anyone.

*Don't Forget to Love Your Father*

We hear about a mother’s love,  In story and in song,
	How staunch it is through trial and storm,  How tender and strong,

	How sweet and pure and beautiful;  And every word is true.
	But what about a father’s love?  That claims some notice, too.

	A father delves the darksome mine,   And climbs the girders high
	And swings upon the scaffolding,    Between the earth and sky.

	It’s father who bends his aching back,   And bows his graying head
	To bear the burdens of the day,  And earn the children’s bread.

	For both must work and both must plant,  And do an equal share
	To rear the little ones the Lord,  Has trusted to their care.

	All honor to the mother’s love;  The universe it fills.
	But when you praise it, don’t forget,  That father deserve some too.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2012)

Amen on that poem, Ronnie. 
What a blessing calling my Dad yesterday for some laughs and just to love on him for a bit.  I'm still hounding heaven that he reaches up to his Heavenly Father soon...





Havana Dude said:


> Thats kinda screwy!! LOL , I would have probably got up and left.


 
Same here.

I'll add that if a Dad pours over his kids like that to the point of neglecting his wife, he does the children a real disservice.
The best way for Dad to love his kids is to love his wife like the gem she is, second only to his love of the Lord. That'll speak volumes to the children on the real 'security' of the home.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't....not sure what was taught in the main service, but my wife and I had the little one's.  

We taught how God can do the impossible....the story of Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.

I love flannel graphs....


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 18, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> I didn't....not sure what was taught in the main service, but my wife and I had the little one's.
> 
> We taught how God can do the impossible....the story of Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.
> 
> I love flannel graphs....



Even with all the technology today it's tough to bet flannel graphs for little children.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 19, 2012)

I didn't hear a sermon, was (and still am) fishing SGI with my family.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 20, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I didn't hear a sermon, was (and still am) fishing SGI with my family.
> 
> View attachment 672607



Priceless pic JB, you've got a beautiful little girl, and those sunglasses are awesome!

Can't wait for my youngin' to be ready for stuff like that.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 20, 2012)

I love the pictue also.

I WANT A GRANDDAUGHTER........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I didn't hear a sermon, was (and still am) fishing SGI with my family.
> 
> View attachment 672607



That is an AWESOME pic!!! way to go with the little ones!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!  I am lucky she likes fishing.  Don't think she will ever enjoy hunting like my son does, but as long as she will go fishing with her daddy, that is fine with me.

String, about the glasses, this child is "all girl."  She insisted on a pink fishing rod, and had to wear her "diva" shades!   I don't get it, but it makes life fun.


----------

